# Same as Last Week!



## LDUBS (Nov 14, 2017)

We had a lull in the rainy weather so I headed back out today to Lake Berryessa. Turned out to be a beautiful day. I was on the water as the sun came up and left at 10:30. Like last week, I managed to put three in the boat. Lost two and released one crappie. Water temp was 60.5 deg on the surface. I was trolling Speedy Shiners behind down riggers fairly shallow. Except at one point I was marking fish deeper so put one rigger down to 35' and that is where I picked up the crappie. That was in deep water with no structure. I don't know anything about fishing for crappie but pick them up trolling all the time. Maybe they like the trout flavor goop I put on the lures. 

Right before I headed back in, some kind of seaplane landed and cruised by me. First time I've had that happen. I tried to snag it, but couldn't cast that far.


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 15, 2017)

Man, I’m jealous of the consistency with which you get out! I have to content myself with taking my daughter to the local bass pro to look at their giant aquarium with bass etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, my kids are all grown and out on their own and I'm retired, so that makes a big difference. I typically try to get out Monday - Friday. We have a big family in the area and my wife still works, so I reserve the weekends for family time. It is nice heading out during the week because there are usually no crowds. Even during the summer months there aren't that many lake lice out during the week. Sometimes I feel like I own the lake. The downside is to get to some of the places, I have to deal with commute traffic. For those places, I time my day so I avoid being on the road during the rush hours.


----------



## KMixson (Nov 16, 2017)

The aircraft you mention is an Icon A5.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 16, 2017)

KMixson said:


> The aircraft you mention is an Icon A5.




Makes sense. The factory is about 30 miles away in Vacaville. I'm told it is fairly common to see these buzzing around the lake.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 17, 2017)

LDUBS, I had the same thing happen to me a few years back. I was loading to leave the New River on New Years day and a vintage Seabee landed and puttered the area with a very small helicopter shadowing it. Very weird occurrence.....


----------



## .Mike (Nov 17, 2017)

KMixson said:


> The aircraft you mention is an Icon A5.


Isn't that the same type of plane that former pitcher Roy Halladay crashed into the Gulf of Mexico just 10 days ago? ...the same type of plane that the (deceased) lead engineer crashed back in May? I guess that is what happens when a plane is billed as the jet ski of airplanes-- lots of pilot error and dead people. If I saw one of those planes circling around me, I would assume the pilot is inexperienced or doesn't see me, and I would head for the dock. 

A friend of mine owns a small, single-engine prop plane, and I've spent a decent amount of time in the air with him. We flew in a Piper Warrior from the Chicago suburbs to the Big Cypress Seminole Indian Reservation in the Everglades for Y2k (only one emergency landing... heh!). Before 9/11, we could fly right over power plant cooling towers to catch the thermals. We even flew lower than the top of the Sears Tower at 2AM, with the distance between us and the building equaling about the same as the total height of the building. 

If someone is flying a single-engine plane right over the water or ground, and they are not landing or taking off, they are taking a huge, unnecessary risk. It does look like fun, though!


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 17, 2017)

That manufacturer got into hot water with customers because the purchase agreement has all sorts of unusual requirements, including the factory signing off on each owner’s training (including for resale). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes, this is the same plane that Halladay crashed. And, I didn't realize it but the crash that killed the test pilot apparently happened at this same lake. 

I had no idea there was so much controversy around this plane until you guys brought it up. It looks like the company got rid of the original contract that had caused so much complaints. Apparently the old purchase contract was 40 pages long. The new one is 11 pages. I'm going to bet that there is still plenty of legalese. 

River Rat - I wonder why the helicopter was following that vintage plane. Maybe taking photos?


----------

